
Functional Parsers with Go - jweigend
https://play.golang.org/p/bUIjKdd1SIr
======
jweigend
A complete description of the approach can be found here:

[https://medium.com/@armin.heller/using-parser-combinators-
in...](https://medium.com/@armin.heller/using-parser-combinators-in-
go-e63b3ad69c94)

[https://medium.com/@armin.heller/parser-combinator-
gotchas-2...](https://medium.com/@armin.heller/parser-combinator-
gotchas-2792deac4531)

